# 2x2 - QiYi Wuxia M - Worth getting?



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 7, 2017)

So I've recently seen the Qiyi Wuxia M 2x2 is available for purchase but I've seen a few reviews and they're not the best neither are they the worse. I've been wanting to upgrade my 2x2 (I have a Qiyi Qidi that locks quite a fair bit) for a while now and I was thinking about getting the Moyu LingPo.
My question is: is the Qiyi Wuxia M worth getting over the Moyu LingPo which is 7€ (maybe 7-9$) cheaper?
From what I've seen the LingPo is really good that's why I don't know which one to choose. I've read on this forum that the Wuxia pops so I'm more inclined to the LingPo.
Which one is worth getting and why?
Thanks in advance


----------



## applezfall (Nov 7, 2017)

lol its stupid to compare the lingpo to the wuxia


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> So I've recently seen the Qiyi Wuxia M 2x2 is available for purchase but I've seen a few reviews and they're not the best neither are they the worse. I've been wanting to upgrade my 2x2 (I have a Qiyi Qidi that locks quite a fair bit) for a while now and I was thinking about getting the Moyu LingPo.
> My question is: is the Qiyi Wuxia M worth getting over the Moyu LingPo which is 7€ (maybe 7-9$) cheaper?
> From what I've seen the LingPo is really good that's why I don't know which one to choose. I've read on this forum that the Wuxia pops so I'm more inclined to the LingPo.
> Which one is worth getting and why?
> Thanks in advance


Don't get the Lingpo. Consider a newer cube like the Chuwen, Xinghen, or not M Wuxia.


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Don't get the Lingpo. Consider a newer cube like the Chuwen, Xinghen, or not M Wuxia.



Those are the best two options available in the shop I think. If you can advise me, which one should I buy from here then? https://www.maskecubos.com/pt/5-2-x-2-x-2#/page-2
The Dayan Zanchi is available but I don't know how to lube nor tension a cube since I'm new to cubing, so I was trying to avoid the Dayan because of that and get a good cube that wouldn't need those two actions. The shop sells lube but I don't think they sell tensioning tools


----------



## applezfall (Nov 7, 2017)

get d wuxia m


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 7, 2017)

applezfall said:


> get d wuxia m



Oh but he said not the Wuxia. Is it good enough to get maybe sub-3?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 7, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> Oh but he said not the Wuxia. Is it good enough to get maybe sub-3?


he said not the "m" wuxia and also there are sub 2 solvers who use wuxia m


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 7, 2017)

applezfall said:


> he said not the "m" wuxia and also there are sub 2 solvers who use wuxia m



Only the Wuxia M is available unfortunately. So that means it's a good competition level cube right?


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> Only the Wuxia M is available unfortunately. So that means it's a good competition level cube right?


I said that because of the price. It is an awesome cube!


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I said that because of the price. It is an awesome cube!


Oh ok ahah I'll get it for Christmas then


----------



## gavinz (Nov 8, 2017)

If you know how to magnetise a 2x2 then get the WuXia and 3x2 N35 magnets. Otherwise get the WuXia M.



Sandro Pastor said:


> Only the Wuxia M is available unfortunately. So that means it's a good competition level cube right?


The M and non-M are both available.


Sandro Pastor said:


> Oh but he said not the Wuxia. Is it good enough to get maybe sub-3?


You need to be able to tension it right so it doesn't pop. Champion sub 2 solvers use it. The only other options are the ChuWen or WeiPo if you want to be good.


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 8, 2017)

gavinz said:


> If you know how to magnetise a 2x2 then get the WuXia and 3x2 N35 magnets. Otherwise get the WuXia M.
> 
> 
> The M and non-M are both available.
> ...



I don't know how to magnetize it. I already ordered the Wuxia M so there's no turning back now, but when I said the non-magnetic wasn't available I was talking about the shop I buy at, not worldwide. Sorry if that confused you. And I'll try to learn how to tension a cube and lube it properly whenever I get the tensioning tool and the lube. I haven't bought any of those yet.


----------



## gavinz (Nov 8, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> I don't know how to magnetize it. I already ordered the Wuxia M so there's no turning back now, but when I said the non-magnetic wasn't available I was talking about the shop I buy at, not worldwide. Sorry if that confused you. And I'll try to learn how to tension a cube and lube it properly whenever I get the tensioning tool and the lube. I haven't bought any of those yet.


I recommend tightening the sides that hold the puzzle together. The locked pieces.


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 8, 2017)

gavinz said:


> I recommend tightening the sides that hold the puzzle together. The locked pieces.



What happens if I do that? Does the cube get more stable?


----------



## gavinz (Nov 8, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> What happens if I do that? Does the cube get more stable?


It won't pop


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 8, 2017)

gavinz said:


> It won't pop



Oh ok thanks. I'll try to email the company asking if they have tensioning tools for sale


----------



## gavinz (Nov 8, 2017)

Sandro Pastor said:


> Oh ok thanks. I'll try to email the company asking if they have tensioning tools for sale


It's QiYi, I don't think they have special tensioning tools for their cubes. Also if they did it wouldn't work because it would make your cube even and tight on all side. Just make it tight on the three locking sides.


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 8, 2017)

gavinz said:


> It's QiYi, I don't think they have special tensioning tools for their cubes. Also if they did it wouldn't work because it would make your cube even and tight on all side. Just make it tight on the three locking sides.



I'll have to look up what those sides are and how to do it then. And I don't have any tensioning tool either if they're from Qiyi or not nor do I think they sell it


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 9, 2017)

gavinz said:


> You need to be able to tension it right so it doesn't pop. Champion sub 2 solvers use it. The only other options are the ChuWen or WeiPo if you want to be good.


What about the XingHen?


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> What about the XingHen?



It's not available on the website


----------



## gavinz (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> What about the XingHen?


XingHen isn't used by most top cubers. In my opinion, it's very nice; it just locks up a bit more than my ChuWen M


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 9, 2017)

Wuxia M is currently my main, I'd reccomend weipo, chuwen, or wuxia M


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 12, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Wuxia M is currently my main, I'd reccomend weipo, chuwen, or wuxia M


Read: Xinghen, chuwen, or wuxia M (dont have the wuxia tho)


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Read: Xinghen, chuwen, or wuxia M (dont have the wuxia tho)


I already got the Wuxia M. It feels super good and the magnets are not too strong which I like a lot. I think it's a pretty good cube and it'll be my main for quite a while


----------



## Ryan the cuber (May 12, 2018)

Do you recommend me getting the normal xinghen or the normal chuwen? Both are at the same price...


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 12, 2018)

Ryan the cuber said:


> Do you recommend me getting the normal xinghen or the normal chuwen? Both are at the same price...


I prefer the ChuWen. It is faster and more stable.


----------



## Ryan the cuber (May 12, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I prefer the ChuWen. It is faster and more stable.


 How do you set up your chuwen?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 12, 2018)

Ryan the cuber said:


> How do you set up your chuwen?


I no longer have one but if I remember right it was excellent out of the box. Just add a little bit of light lube.


----------



## Ryan the cuber (May 12, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I no longer have one but if I remember right it was excellent out of the box. Just add a little bit of light lube.


 oh, ok. I might buy this over the xinghen. Thanks btw.


----------



## asacuber (May 12, 2018)

the wuxia m catches a bit and has annoying lockups
ootb it looks like a dream but its really not ;(


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 12, 2018)

asacuber said:


> the wuxia m catches a bit and has annoying lockups
> ootb it looks like a dream but its really not ;(



What do you use?


----------



## asacuber (May 13, 2018)

weipo m


----------



## GAN 356 Air SM (Aug 5, 2018)

I have one and It's great, the only problem is the corner twists sometimes. Also, it just uses a screwdriver to tension


----------

